# Mechanische Tastatur mit CH Layout



## SoldierTrickjump (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Community

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich nach einer mechanischen Tastatur mit schweizer (CH) Layout.

Da meine momentane Tastatur bald in den Ruhestand gehen darf/kann/muss benötige ich eine Neue.
Mechanische Tastaturen haben meine Neugier geweckt, dies wär somit auch meine erste solcher Art.

Der Preis spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich brauche sie vor allem zum Schreiben und Programmieren sowie Gamen (Shooter, Indie, RPGs).
Multimediatasten sind nicht zwingend. Bis jetzt habe ich leider nicht eine grosse Auswahl mit entsprechendem Layout gefunden.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Besten Dank für euer Hilfe!


----------



## derP4computer (13. Dezember 2011)

SoldierTrickjump schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich nach einer mechanischen Tastatur *mit schweizer (CH) Layout*.


 Ich wusste garnicht, daß es da wirklich Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie meinst du das jetzt? Unterschied zu DE Layout? Oder wie jetzt?


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Dezember 2011)

SoldierTrickjump schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst du das jetzt? Unterschied zu DE Layout? Oder wie jetzt?



Wurde ich schon sagen.  Also ich kenne nur ein US/UK, DE und RU Layout. Was ist am CH Layout den anders?


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (13. Dezember 2011)

Nun fast alle Sonderzeichen sind anders lokalisiert:

Tastaturbelegung


----------



## derP4computer (13. Dezember 2011)

SoldierTrickjump schrieb:


> Nun fast alle Sonderzeichen sind anders lokalisiert:
> 
> Tastaturbelegung


 Nun stell dich mal nicht so an! 

O.K. wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (13. Dezember 2011)

Okay ich überdenke den Punkt Layout nochmals, sollte ja möglich sein trotz DE Tastatur, CH auf dem OS eingestellt zu haben.

Somit könnte ich jedoch noch einige Kaufempfehlungen brauchen. Habe bisher die Black Widow von Razer und einige Cherrys angeschaut.

Danke für die Hilfe soweit.


----------



## Skeksis (14. Dezember 2011)

Budget?


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (14. Dezember 2011)

Das Budget spielt eigentlich keine grosse Rolle.


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (16. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir niemand eine Tastatur empfehlen?

Ich denke eine mit brown switches wären am besten.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Dezember 2011)

The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK Filco ist immer 'ne Empfehlung wert allerdings auch hier kein CH Layout.


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe meine Meinung geändert, eigentlich reicht DE auch schon. 
Gibt es einige bekannte Keyboards die du mir empfehlen kannst?
Ich bin mir aber auch nicht genau wegen den switches sicher, blau oder braun. Sonst würde ich sehr wahrscheinlich Black Widow kaufen...


----------



## moparcrazy (16. Dezember 2011)

Die kann man doch in jedem Elektro-Fachmarkt probe Tippen. Müsste so was doch auch bei euch in der Schweiz geben.
Die BlackWidow ist an sich nicht schlecht man sollte sich nur ihrer schwächen bewusst sein.
Uneingeschränkt kann ich nur Filco empfehlen, habe hier einige andere (Deck, KBC, Razer) aber mein absoluter Liebling ist meine Filco Ninja Tenkeyless mit Brown Switch's.


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Filcos die ich bisher gefunden habe sahen sehr interessant aus. Ich habe leider bisher noch keine mechanischen Boards gesehen. 
Muss mal den nächsten Media Markt aufsuchen . Gibt es die Filcos nur per Online Kauf?


----------



## s|n|s (16. Dezember 2011)

SoldierTrickjump schrieb:


> Gibt es einige bekannte Keyboards die du mir empfehlen kannst?



- 50€ TTeSports Meka G1, Steelseries 6Gv2 und Raptor Gaming K1. Alle 3 gut verarbeitet. NKRO. Tastenwiderstand wie die Logitech, also twas schwerer zu drücken als die Blackwidow und die DAS. Grund Schwarze MX. So heissen die Schalter unter den Tasten. Tolle Qualität für ein Appel und ein Ei.

- 80€ Razer Blackwidow. Die hat leider den bitteren Nachgeschmack, sehr laut zu sein. Und hat 2KRO, was hier aber für die meisten irrelevant sein sollte. Es sei denn man spielt nicht mit WASD. Grund für die Lautstärke: Blaue MX. Leider gibt es kaum Alternativen wenn man die lauten Tasten, blaue MX heissen die, haben will. Gute Qualität, aber es gibt entweder günstigeres, siehe oben, oder besseres, siehe unten.

- 100€ inklusive Versand: Qpad MK-50. Die Schalter kann man sich aussuchen. Bitte braune MX nehmen oder Rot! Mein Tipp: für den Preis würde ich die QPAD nehmen. Hätte ich den Link zu QPad früher kennen gelernt, hätte ich jetzt vielleicht eine QPad. 6KRO, mehr braucht eh kein Mensch.

- 130€ DAS Keyboard S Professional Silent. Leiser als die Blackwidow. Etwas bessere Verarbeitung der Keycaps, NKRO. Der Aufpreis ist saftig. Leider gab es keine Tastatur in dieser Form (braune MX und 6+KRO) günstiger. Bis ich die QPad gefunden habe. Bitte Finger weg von der Celeritas für den jetzigen Neupreis. 10€ Aufpreis und man hat eine Qualitativ bessere DAS S.

- Ab 150€ Filco Majestouch 2. Qualität wie die DAS. Einige Faceliftings wie mattes Gehäuse, andere Stabilisatoren et cetera lassen den Preis zu einem Appel und einer Jungfrau ansteigen.


Der Markt wird, so von Coolermaster und Razer angekündigt, noch um einige Produkte bereichert. In Form der Razer Blackwidow Stealth (braune MX) und der Coolermaster Storm Quick Fire Rapid (blau, schwarz und vielleicht noch rote MX. Wann, und zu welchen Preisen wird noch abzuwarten bleiben.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle an DAS Keyboard und Coolermaster für die längsten Namen.

links:
QPAD Products - Corporate-Shop - QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical backlit keyboard - News
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ipherie/178122-usertest-raptor-gaming-k1.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...iew-das-keyboard-model-s-professional-de.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...182072-begriffs-erklaerung-nkro-ghosting.html


----------



## Superwip (17. Dezember 2011)

> Das Budget spielt eigentlich keine grosse Rolle.​


 
Na dann...

Optimus Maximus- Cherry M84 Schalter und jedes Layout, auf das du gerade Lust hast


----------



## Skeksis (17. Dezember 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...cht-filco-majestouch-mx-blue-brown-black.html


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Dezember 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Optimus Maximus- Cherry M84 Schalter


 Was sind den bitte "Cherry M84 Schalter"? AFAIK hat die Optimus Cherry ML Switch's.


----------



## Superwip (17. Dezember 2011)

Okay, dann bist du wohl besser informiert;

Ich habe die M84er nur vermutet, da sie einen Betätigungsweg von 2,5mm haben, die MLs haben 3mm und im Datenblatt der Optimus Maximus sind eben 2,5mm angegeben

Aber es scheint auch Ableger der MLs mit einem geringeren Betätigungsweg zu geben


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Dezember 2011)

s|n|s schick mal bitte Link zur G1 für 50€. Die hol ich mir ja dann glatt nach Weihnachten.


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Dezember 2011)

@Superwip: Nicht unbedingt besser informiert. Meine ML aussage besteht genau wie Deine M84 auf einer Vermutung!
Muss gestehen das ich die M84 bis eben gar nicht kannte... Möglich das Du hier besser informiert bist.


----------

